# New Beretta 20 gauge(Pheasants Forever)



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

New(in hard case) Beretta 20 gauge,Pheasants Forever gun,26 inch barrels,(Grade Three) engraved receiver,The case is made by Beretta and has all choke tubes and wrench.This gun has never been fired.$1500.00,,call me or text for pictures.419-348-5425


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Beauty! That's a fair price. I have a very similar model in 12 ga.


----------

